# North American Field Archery Championship December 13 & 14, 2008



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi.

The IFAA/NAFAC is being held in Miami/Homestead, Florida again this year. It is a field archery tournament December 13th and 14th, 2008 at Everglades Archers. You do not need to be a member of the IFAA to shoot, membership in the NFAA is enough. 

We have had archers from all over the world come to shoot, and this year will be no exception. We already have inquiries from China, England and Germany. 

The format is Saturday, 28 target field round in the morning (8:00 start shooting); After lunch, a 28 target Animal round (no bonus spots); Sunday, 28 target hunter round. The early start is so that competition will be completed for the day before dark falls. www.ifaa-archery.org for additional information about the IFAA and their equipment rules. 

The weather is usually beautiful, with temps between mid 60's in the morning, to mid 70's to low 80's by afternoon. 

I have attached a PDF document with additional information. If you have any questions, please feel free to send a PM or email me at [email protected]. 

Shelly Mascaro
Everglades Archers (www.evergladesarchers.com) 
Secretary/Treasurer


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Some day I'm going to figure out a way to get to this. I know two people who have shot in it and they both say it is an excellent event, at an beautiful location, put on by really nice people.

Hope you have a great turn-out and good weather.

Dave


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

*Nafac 2008*

Thanks for the compliments Dave. We really work hard to put on a good tournament. 

You definitely can't beat the weather in South Florida in December. 

Shelly


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

3drecurve said:


> You definitely can't beat the weather in South Florida in December.


LOL - Well, actually I can. December can be pretty nice in the Arizona deserts, but I know what you mean. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

3drecurve said:


> Hi.
> 
> The IFAA/NAFAC is being held in Miami/Homestead, Florida again this year. It is a field archery tournament December 13th and 14th, 2008 at Everglades Archers. You do not need to be a member of the IFAA to shoot, membership in the NFAA is enough.
> 
> ...



what if your not an NFAA member?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Just join the org bees...


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

*Nafac 2008*

I'll check as see exactly what organization you need to be a member -- if any and let you know. 

Shelly


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

I checked with Tim Austin, NFAA Councilman. He sent me the following: 

NAFAC must be a member of an IFAA member nation.
Thus since NFAA has reciprocity, must be a member of NAA or NFAA in the US.
Outside the US, must either by an NFAA member or a member of the IFAA affiliate organization... ie English Field Archery organization or any other one from outside the country. Those who are not from North America (Canada or USA or Mexico) are guest shooters and don't receive NAFAC awards. Host club is, of course, able to give something to guests if they desire.

So, the answer to your question is that yes, you need to be a member of NFAA, NAA or IFAA to receive an official award at the NAFAC. 

Shelly


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

If you're interested enough to visit the Field Forum, you should be a member of NFAA and NAA. No body else is sponsoring or promoting field archery.

Dave


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*Can't go, boo hoo*

I was planning on attending the North American Field because that would be my birthday weekend but unfortunately I hurt my shoulder a couple of months ago and I am unable to shoot. I was looking forward to seeing friends that I made at the IFAA World Field in Namibia in April of this year. Oh well, next year.

Sad in Seattle.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dave T said:


> If you're interested enough to visit the Field Forum, you should be a member of NFAA and NAA. No body else is sponsoring or promoting field archery.
> 
> Dave


Dave, if you knew Bees, you'd understand. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dave, if you knew Bees, you'd understand. :tongue:


He's probably better off this way:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

3drecurve said:


> I checked with Tim Austin, NFAA Councilman. He sent me the following:
> 
> NAFAC must be a member of an IFAA member nation.
> Thus since NFAA has reciprocity, must be a member of NAA or NFAA in the US.
> ...



So what if ya don't care about the Official award? do you allow guests to shoot without being affiliated with anything.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes you can shoot without an affiliation. If I get busy, I'll get working on some more award arrows or something similar for the non affiliated/guest shooters.

Shelly


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

3drecurve said:


> Yes you can shoot without an affiliation. If I get busy, I'll get working on some more award arrows or something similar for the non affiliated/guest shooters.
> 
> Shelly


Perhaps if you would advertise that people without affiliation to the orgs can come and shoot to find out what it is all about, maybe attendance would increase, and maybe some of them might even decide they like it and join. maybe... But the way you go about it ,your attendance is doomed to stay like it has in the past ,small.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

You can shoot any field shoot without affiliation, as a guest. Been that way for decades.
We're not the ASA, IBO, etc.


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think Shelly has gone about this the wrong way at all. She is simply stating facts about the shoot and Bob_Looney stated it correctly, you could shoot it as a guest. 

Bees, since you don't have to be a member now you could come down and shoot. Heck, I'll even take you out on my airboat and show you what the Everglades is really like.:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pepi said:


> I don't think Shelly has gone about this the wrong way at all. She is simply stating facts about the shoot and Bob_Looney stated it correctly, you could shoot it as a guest.
> 
> Bees, since you don't have to be a member now you could come down and shoot. Heck, I'll even take you out on my airboat and show you what the Everglades is really like.:wink:


TTT
hmmmm 

TTT


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pepi said:


> I don't think Shelly has gone about this the wrong way at all. She is simply stating facts about the shoot and Bob_Looney stated it correctly, you could shoot it as a guest.
> 
> Bees, since you don't have to be a member now you could come down and shoot. *Heck, I'll even take you out on my airboat and show you what the Everglades is really like*.:wink:


Please, please have a video crew close by. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> Perhaps if you would advertise that people without affiliation to the orgs can come and shoot to find out what it is all about, maybe attendance would increase, and maybe some of them might even decide they like it and join. maybe... But the way you go about it ,your attendance is doomed to stay like it has in the past ,small.


You, of all, should know.. heck.. ya shot here the same way.... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dave, if you knew Bees, you'd understand. :tongue:


 :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> :zip:


Ole Bees is just to easy to pick on. :wink:

BTW: If you'd carried that new release on the elk trip you might have had better luck.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Just to show ya how new to this Field stuff I am.

I just noticed that this is a different Org altogether. In Maryland there is the MAA and the NFAA and NAA and Club memberships. 

Now down in Florida there is the IFAA and NAFAC
So how many more ORGS are there and what do they all do? 

I just wanted to shoot some field to see if I would like it, not get indited with application blanks.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Bees: 

The IFAA is similar to the NFAA -- only instead of it being the National Field Archery Association, the IFAA is the International Field Archery Association. The IFAA/NAFAC is therefore governed by the IFAA rules, and is called the North American Field Archery Championship. The IFAA also is the governing body for the European, African and Pacific Field Archery Championships as well as the World Field Championship (this past year in Africa). They host the World Bowhunter Championships in alternating years too. 

The rules of both organizations are similar, but there are differences in both shooting the course, and equipment. The main difference on the course is that the bunny target is shot in a Z format, instead of up or down. As to bows, in Olymic Recurve, you can have a bubble on your sight. The webpage has a good picture of all the allowable equipment for each of the styles.

Here in Florida we also have the FAA (Florida Archery Assoc) . The NAA (Olympics) is Nationwide, as is the NFAA. I could also tell you about ASA and IBO, NASP, ASAP, CAP ... if you are so inclined to hear about them. 

You probably won't get indicted, and most likely won't get inundated either -- none of these organizations are that proactive!

Hope you can make it down for this tournament. 

If you want to come hunt, you can still hunt in the Everglades at that time. Come early or stay late. This past Sunday, the water was up to my waist out in the Loop Road area. Decided it wasn't worth it to go any further in search of where I wanted to set my tree stand. Waded back and found a couple of places where the water was only calf high. By December, I hope it will be down to a more user friendly level. 

Shelly


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

3drecurve said:


> Hi Bees:
> 
> The IFAA is similar to the NFAA -- only instead of it being the National Field Archery Association, the IFAA is the International Field Archery Association. The IFAA/NAFAC is therefore governed by the IFAA rules, and is called the North American Field Archery Championship. The IFAA also is the governing body for the European, African and Pacific Field Archery Championships as well as the World Field Championship (this past year in Africa). They host the World Bowhunter Championships in alternating years too.
> 
> ...




ASA was big in Ga. 

What is NASP and ASAP and CAP????? 

All of those and FITA too.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

NASP - national Archery in Schools Program. Started in Kentucky. It is part of the PE program in most states, as well as Canada and Australia. Depending on where you are, the Dept. of Natural Resources assists with implementing the program. It consists of the kids shooting the genesis bow (the no let-off bow developed by Matthews) with specific genesis arrows, no sights, stabilizer or finger tabs. The kids usually have archery as part of a normal 6 week rotation of PE. There is a huge tournament -- fantastic participation by 2856 students -- who all had to qualify to participate. I believe it is held near the end of the school year. 

ASAP -- Is a program run by NFAA - After School Archery Program. Very similar to NASP. NADA (National Alliance for Development of Archery puts out the program equipment and lesson plans. 

CAP -- College Archery Program -- Just what it says -- Sets out the specific criteria for membership such as academic grade point. I know about the program, just not a whole lot. 

FITA -- governing body for Olympic archery world wide. Based in France. Sets out the rules for lots of target tournaments in addition to the olympics. They are usually involved in most tournaments that are done in meters - such as the NAA indoor, the olympic round and FITA Field. That's usually a good way to tell. The FITA field consists of 12 marked and 12 unmarked targets, black target face with yellow center. Obviously shot on a field course. For the unmarked portion, you get a clue as to how far each target is by the target size. Each particular face must be set within a certain range. The marked is just that, only in meters. Its easy enough to get a cheat sheet which gives you the conversion. Either that, or just print a new sight tape and put in on your sight. 

Any more questions? I'm pretty good with legal and cooking terminology. 

Shelly


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

TTT.......This is going to be a great shoot and great weather.:59: The only weekend all duckhunting season that the ducks will get a break.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you need to qualify for this?


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

No qualification needed.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got back into shooting, but I am definitely going to be there! Are there any particulars that I need to know? Will they have a Cub division for my son?

Since its on my birthday, will they spot me a couple of points or get me a cake?

Scott


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Just got back into shooting, but I am definitely going to be there! Are there any particulars that I need to know? Will they have a Cub division for my son?
> 
> Since its on my birthday, will they spot me a couple of points or get me a cake?
> 
> Scott


Scott,
I see that the registration form has a column for "Cub", so it would probably be reasonable to assume "yes". :wink:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Scott,
> I see that the registration form has a column for "Cub", so it would probably be reasonable to assume "yes". :wink:



I think there may be a problem with that...The Cub class does not seem to have and Unlimited Category. If I am reading the rules correctly, that would mean that he would have to shoot fingers and cannot use a release. Does this seem correct? I'd really like him to be able to shoot with his normal equipment. Would there be a possibility of him shooting up in the Junior group even though he is only 11?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I think there may be a problem with that...The Cub class does not seem to have and Unlimited Category. If I am reading the rules correctly, that would mean that he would have to shoot fingers and cannot use a release. Does this seem correct? I'd really like him to be able to shoot with his normal equipment. Would there be a possibility of him shooting up in the Junior group even though he is only 11?


Hmmm,
I'll have to back out now, as there appears to be more to this than I thought. :tongue:

But, at least maybe we can keep it on the top until you get an answer.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm,
> I'll have to back out now, as there appears to be more to this than I thought. :tongue:
> 
> But, at least maybe we can keep it on the top until you get an answer.


Just found another thread that says if he shoots as a Cub, he has to shoot fingers or shoot as a guest....I'll check it out.....

SB


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*Correct*



Scott.Barrett said:


> I think there may be a problem with that...The Cub class does not seem to have and Unlimited Category. If I am reading the rules correctly, that would mean that he would have to shoot fingers and cannot use a release. Does this seem correct? I'd really like him to be able to shoot with his normal equipment. Would there be a possibility of him shooting up in the Junior group even though he is only 11?


That is correct- if he is in the CUB division he must shoot fingers. The other possibilities are to shoot up a class or shoot as a guest, but if he wants to shoot as a CUB, he has to shoot fingers. My son is also a CUB and he shoots compound fingers so we are thinking of flying over from TX to shoot the NAFAC again. There were issues last year in that several CUB age kids showed up and wanted to shoot releases and were told no and that is as it should be since those are the rules. Tell your son he doesn't need a release anyway, he only has to shoot 140 arrows on one day and 112 the next - get a can of new skin and he'll be OK. LOL


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I think we are going to shoot as a guest or try the Junior class. He is really excited about trying a tournament and since this is in the area, I think it would be a great experience for him. I'm going to double check the rules tomorrow and see where he can shoot...

Thanks all!

Scott


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Scott, send 3drecurve a pm and she'll answer your rule questions. I'll also let her know today that you need some answers. So far we have around 100 registered and plan on it getting around 200 by the time the shoot roles around.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Pepi!

I will definitely get an email off to her. I just spoke with Tim Austin and he said that the rules had changed this year and there would be a Cub Freestyle Unlimited class. I will confirm it with Shelly first and we will get signed up!

Scott


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

*Cub shooters and the Rules*

Hi Scott: 

Tim confirmed that the rule was changed for 2008, and is included in the 2008 rule book, which has NOT yet been updated on the IFAA webpage. You son can shoot in the cub division with a release aid. 

He is going to fax me the pertinent page and as soon as he does, I'll get post it. 

If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask, either here or in a private mail. 

Shelly 

p.s. We have already started planning the menu for Sunday's lunch, and quite a few of our hunters have set aside venison and boar for the shoot. We are hoping some of our hunters with moose and elk will again part with some too.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

*Cub Division*

I have a copy of the rule change for Cubs. 

Rule 2. Amateur - Adults, Veterans, Juniors and Cubs 

Cubs, boys and girls (under 13 years of age) 

Barebow Recurve and Compound (BB)
Freestyle Limited Recurve and Compound (FS)
*Freestyle Unlimited (FU)*
Longbow (LB)

Please let me know if you need any further information. Hope to see you in December. 

Shelly


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

3drecurve said:


> I have a copy of the rule change for Cubs.
> 
> Rule 2. Amateur - Adults, Veterans, Juniors and Cubs
> 
> ...


Thanks Shelly! We are definitely going to be there....

Scott


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

getting close... ! if i'm in town, i plan on attending..:thumbs_up.... TTT


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

TTT

Cause todays the day and maybe they will post up here, later, maybe:thumbs_up


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Great shoot!!!!
Range was full, over 125 shooters from around the world. Chinese women olympic team here to observe and shoot. Vic wunderle shooting, Pro woman Diane Watson shot 550 on field and 560 on animals. Only scores seen. Great weather and great atmosphere. Good food today Great beast feast tomorrow.
Frank:darkbeer:
Beer thirty now!


----------



## Larry Yien (Jul 8, 2004)

Do you have any results from the traditional longbow, barebow recurve and bowhunter recurve?

Thanks!


----------



## SRA MQ1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dont know particular scores but MANY Nafac records fell this weekend and Vic Wunderle was one that shattered the previous record with his oly recurve.

The Chinese ladies team was a pleasure to have at the event. 

Thanks to all that came out and shot the shoot was a huge success. All lot of great shooting and alot more great people out there from all over. 

Look for photos soon at
EVERGLADESARCHERS.com


----------

